# Wood Suitable for Entirely Wooden Activity/Trash Can Structure.



## Matt Gadd (Mar 10, 2017)

Hi all, 

I am currently completing this project in design and technology class where we have to create several sketches and complete online research as to how we would best go about turning those design concepts into tangible products. 

My question is to the forum what type of wood would be best for manufacturing the design concept? 

I have uploaded the photos of the design concept sketches and should be attached to this post. 

Thanks, 

Matt.


----------



## sunnybob (Apr 3, 2015)

I cant read your notes, but any large round hollow wooden object is going to be a lot of hard work.
We need bolder type to give better advice.


----------



## mgmine (Jan 16, 2012)

The sketch is too ight to read however the item seems to be a large cylinder. If this is the case you will need something thin and strong. I would go with Italian bending plywood.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

indoor or outdoor???


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Why wood? Just puts the labour and material costs way to high. Don't forget, you're competing against Chinese plastic and sheet metal production...cheap, cheap, cheap. Ignore my comment if this is an art project. 
I know this is a woodworking forum but most of the members do wood stuff for their own enjoyment, and some artisanal craft production (unique signs).
If you're set on wood, maybe a laminate wrap over a metal or plastic container?


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

I rotated and darkened your sketches.

Looks like a 13" diameter, 18" tall lidded trash can with rubber seals for lid and top of the can and a basketball backboard on the inside of the lid plus other interactive toys on the outside of the container.

Of course this sounds like it is a school project to teach you how to design things and over come production problems.

Are you allowed to use something other than wood or is that what the assignment requires? I know we had projects like this that called for specific materials to be used and also listed hardware and adhesive types that could and could not be used.

If you are required to use wood then: 

1. The bending ply mentioned would be a good choice. Knowing the required dimensions lends itself to cut the plywood at the correct angles and the right length to form a good tight joint . Would it be cost effective? Cost of the plywood will be high but could save time in your manufacturing process. That's for you to determine.

2. Stave construction is another consideration. To be cost effective you would have to research the wood available to the manufacturing plant. Are there local woods available that are ready for use? Can you buy wood and have it shipped cheaper than local sources? Will you require the wood to be processed or do you have to allow for the cost of the extra machinery needed to process the lumber? This being a straight sided vessel so all the parts can be made identical and jigs could be easily made to facilitate the manufacturing process. Will you buy the parts of make them yourself. Again would it be cost effective?

3. Veneer on a substrate would also be a consideration. Being a cylinder it would be easy to apply veneer to if the substrate material is flat and you would have the look of wood.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

If the object is meant to be made out of solid wood and this is an exercise to prove your capabilities rather than a prototype for marketing proposes then use something easy to machine and cheap. Here that would mean pine, spruce, or possibly poplar.


----------



## Matt Gadd (Mar 10, 2017)

Hi everyone, thank You so much, everyone, for your input. It has truly helped me with my assignment more than you will ever know. 

Thanks, 

Matt.


----------



## dovetail_65 (Jan 22, 2008)

MEBCWD gave a heck of a good answer.


----------

